# Farbe ändern vom Inhalt der Ebene....Wie?



## jackassol (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ich hab da mit dem Photoshop-Brushes Gras gemalt...aber auf eine extra Ebene...

 Das ist Gras schwarz möchte aber das das Gras braun ist ( wills aber nicht neu machen)

 Geht das? Mit dem Zauberstab gehts nich gut....geht das auch anders?


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Dezember 2005)

Wenn das schwarze Gras auf einer neuen Ebene liegt, brauchst du nur Strg+U drücken und die Ebene einfärben (im Dialog "Färben" aktivieren). Wenn du deinen Braunton als Vordergrundfarbe wählst, werden die Werte sogar übernommen und du musst nur Sättigung und Helligkeit einstellen.


----------

